# Post 1 physical and 1 personality trait you like about yourself



## blackbird87 (Jan 24, 2011)

Self explanatory. They can be very small things, anything at all. Forget about everyone else for a minute and focus on yourself. I know this might be difficult for some, cause it's really hard for me to think of positive things about myself. I think the more we do this the easier it becomes. I'll start it off:

Physically: I like my eye color.

Personality: I'm really glad that I'm such a loyal and honest person.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

hmmm...

physically: all of my limbs work fine.

personality: i am the definition of reliable.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Physically: Hands & feet.

Personality: I like my goofy, slightly crazed personality (when i'm in a comfortable environment). I think it's refreshing to have this trait when the majority of people have forgoten how to loosen up. Though again, my anxiety makes me act like a robot.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Physically: Im healthy as an ox, and strong for a female.

Personally: Im loyal and trustworthy.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

*Physical*: Long legs
*Personality*: Open-minded


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Physically: Eye shape and colour.
Personality: Individualistic.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Physical: Eyes and face.
Personality: Good-hearted.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Physically : I like my hair

Personality : I like helping others


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Physical: nose i guess? I dunno

Personality: I'm charmingly Cynical lol


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Physically: My chest does not require a "bro" - as Kramer called it

Personality: I don't get mad easily.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Physically: my teeth are straight and look nice. Out of evetmrything, my teeth get complimented the most 

Personality: i am _so_ open-minded and am pretty damn logical


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

*Physically:* I have a sharp look when I want it to show.
*Personality:* I find humor in odd places.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Physically: Lipz
Personality: Extremely polite (maybe even over the top)


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Physical: In good shape

Personality: I'm adventurous.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Physical: Hmmmmm. Probably my hands. And only sometimes.

Personality: I am seriously drawing a blank. But, if I had to say something... I would say good listener, because what else do I do :/


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Physically: I have brown eyes.

personality: I have a sense of humor.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Physical: I have and always had a pretty nice body, even though I lose sight of that somehow and end up getting self conscious about it from time to time.

Personality: I'm always, ALWAYS as nice and understanding as I can be. That's one of my goals in life, I wanna be someone people enjoy being around, a good guy, a hero, an inspiration... Actually, I don't know if that's a "goal" more of my purpose for living really, I desperately want this...


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Physically: (can i pick 2? lol) my lips...and uh..boobies haha.

Personality: I'm loyal and caring.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Physical - Uhhh...crap. My eye colour? I guess my calves aren't half bad.

Personality - Extremely loyal (too much for my own good sometimes)


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Physically...I like my freckles. I don't even notice them but I think they're a nice addition to my face.
Personality...ummm, I'm creative and I think this helps me with people because I like to be original and come up with things other people wouldn't think of. So I feel I sometimes have more interesting conversations and do more different things than if I didn't have that quality.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Personality: I like my sarcastic sense of humour.

Physical: BOOBIES.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

personality= wierd since of humor


physical= hair and arms


----------



## JessiqaL (Sep 5, 2011)

*Physical*: Puppy eyes *-*
*Personality*: hm... I'm extremely loyal.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

i like my hips and the fact that im an open minded person


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Physical: arms

Personality: nurturing

Nice thread, by the way


----------



## Raina (Aug 4, 2011)

Physical: hmm... I've been told I have pretty eyes and I like my pale complexion 
Personality: I think I'm a genuinely kind person and I like the fact that I'm creative
this is a good thread, I never compliment myself and it feels pretty good


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

*Personal* - I'm generous
*Physical* - I've been complimented many times on my "perfectly straight and white" teeth


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice eyes, gentle with kittens.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

Physical - my blue eyes

Personality - my quirky wit


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

Physical: My health? I dunno...
Personality: I am happy that I am determined/stubborn.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Physical: My legs are nice and thin so I can get away with skinny jeans unlike most fat girls. 

Personality? I have no freakin' clue.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Physical - Freckles
Personality - Resiliency


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Physical: Body
Personality: Sarcasm


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Physical: Light Blue Eyes ♥
Personality My sarcastic witty comebacks.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Physical: Arms, chest, (upper torso is one, no?)
Personality: I am a funny dude in real life, quite a dry sarcastic sense of wit. I'm basically renowned for this.


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

Physically: I'm athletic

Personality: Nothing


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

physical: i like my lips.

personality: i can be funny at times.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Physical: My eyes. 
Personality: I am very honest and loyal.


----------



## pandemonium99 (Sep 8, 2011)

Physically: My eyes and eyebrows, sometimes my chin

Personality: Sometimes, I'm able to come up with hilarious witty remarks on the spot


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I like my lips and that I am a loyal person.


----------



## Scott777 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Physically* - My half-way decent fashion-sense, my blondish/redish hair
*Personality-wise* - My pragmatism mixed with a snarky sense of humor


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

Physically: I have the thickest hair ever.

Personality: I am way more understanding of others than most people.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Physical: My hair.
Personality: I have determination and I can be funny at times.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

I have really good bone structure, which means I will only get better looking as I age.
I am logical and intellectual.


----------



## dada (Sep 8, 2011)

physically: shape of my legs

inner beuty: im kind of person loving and understanding, i appreciated all positive things, hard working and if i love the person.. 
i give them unconditional love


----------



## dada (Sep 8, 2011)

physical:shape of my legs. hair and hips
inner beuty: im loving, open minded...i apprteciated even tthe small liitle things)


----------



## ChiefHuggingBear (Sep 10, 2011)

Physical: I have a handsome face

Personality: Genuine


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

physical - blue eyed boy 

personality - erm, patience


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Physical - my bumb ,my face 
Personality - loyal, helpful


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Physically: I like everything about me. 

Personally: Happy go lucky.


----------



## pheonixrising (Sep 7, 2011)

Physical: Eyes. They're a pretty color, and they sometimes change colors.. that's always fun

Personality: Loyal and trustworthy. I feel like they go hand in hand with me


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Physically: My great square jawed face, my soft hair, my neck alignment in my looks.

Personally: My wholehearted nature, enthusiasm towards many things, caring others.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

physically: everything
Personally: self sufficient and caring


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Physically: My upper body (The one thing I get complimented on the most (aside from my *** when I used to work))

Personality: Looking at things from multiple views.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Physically: My eyes and brows


Personality: I'm the nicest guy i know.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Physical- I know how much I go on about how I hate the way I look, but on good days I'm able to embrace my unique appearance.

Personality...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Physical - My *** has sweet potential if I'd only do some workouts

Personality - I'm a stubborn betch and although it hinders me at times, I like the fact I am


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Physical: Errr......my nose?
Personality: Genuinely nice!


----------



## Wobble (Oct 8, 2010)

Physical: Ermm..my small toe  And my chocolate brown irises.
Personality: Good sense of humor...when I'm not being anxious


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Physically: I'm very happy with my body & my appearance in general, but my favorite thing is probably either my smile or my legs - I can't decide.

Personality: I'm "real." I'm not into drama, gossip, phoniness etc which makes me very loyal to my true friends & very down to earth.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

tall funny


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Physically: boobies and lips.
Personality: sense of humour (I guess).


----------



## eric254 (Nov 8, 2010)

Physically: My eyes
Personality: I'm quite funny


----------



## awkwardmess (Sep 1, 2011)

Physically: My small wrists and waist, and my collarbone
Personality: Good listener and creative


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

Physically: My thick, wavy, long strawberry-blonde hair. 

Personality: I am extremely honest and proud to be so.


----------



## Shadyman (Aug 18, 2009)

Guess my smile - Dimples good eh? 

Love to laugh a times, - honestly this part is hard for me right now


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

I like my dark hair color.

I like that I am a genuine, honest person.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Physically: Short haircut
Personality: Independence


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Physically: Hair (it does what I tell it to do!), lips
Personality: Easy-going, non-judgmental


----------



## cities (Oct 1, 2011)

Physical: Dark brown hair

Personal: Caring and sensitive.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Physical: um..........my eyelashes, lips and hands

Personality: My sense of humor. My open mind and kindness even when I'm mad.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Physically: Uh...Lips I guess LOL.

Personality: Witty. I always manage to make people laugh because I can come up with a funny out of the blue and ease the tension. xD


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

Physically: my legs and eyes

Personality: i'm honest and sometimes funny


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

AnnaM said:


> Physically: my legs and eyes
> 
> Personality: i'm honest and sometimes funny


you do have really lovely eyes. Never seen your legs though, I assume they are nice.

Physically:come on guys, you know this one, my hair.

Personality: well I suppose that would be my strong will power, and fighting spirit.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

thank you  and it's 1 of the advantages of being a pretty tall girl, i get to have long legs :lol 
P.S. your hair is really awesome ^^



lonely metalhead said:


> you do have really lovely eyes. Never seen your legs though, I assume they are nice.
> 
> Physically:come on guys, you know this one, my hair.
> 
> Personality: well I suppose that would be my strong will power, and fighting spirit.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

AnnaM said:


> thank you  and it's 1 of the advantages of being a pretty tall girl, i get to have long legs :lol
> P.S. your hair is really awesome ^^


Tall girl? I like tall girl's. Alot.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Physical: My smile 
Personality: Sense of humour


----------



## ChiefHuggingBear (Sep 10, 2011)

Physically: My face, I just think it looks cool. 

Personality: not sure


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Physical...I have good teeth , never needed any fillings or work done despite not looking after them properly.

Personality... I'm very non-judgmental, I treat everyone the same. I also don't take life too seriously which can sometimes be a good thing.


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

Physically: I have nice legs and long hair.

Personality wise? I'm creative and I like how I can make my friends laugh with my derpness


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I think if I could articulate myself the way I do in writing I would be well received. I also think outside the box, which I am very grateful for...and I like my eyes, I guess


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Physical: My eyes are cool looking. I like that they are green.

Personality: I'm a caring person that doesn't gossip and I'm loyal too.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Physical: Eyes (they're gray)
Personality: I can't think of anything i like about my personality, sorry.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Physical: boobs haaa.
Personality trait: easygoing


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

physical - ankles - they're pretty small :lol
personality - tolerant


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

physical: born with moobs. deal w/ it.

personality: i'm a smartass.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

*Physical*: I look like a serial killer.
*Personality*: I don't trust anybody and I do everything by my damn self. Every time I order a meal from McDonalds, I toss the drink and inspect every layer of the burger.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Physical - I have the begining of some muscle tone finally.
Personality - I am very open minded.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Physically: Not sure
Personality: Nice, loyal, honest


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Physically: I guess I like my voice... Does that count? :b lol
Personality: Ummm. I'd like to think I'm open-minded & considerate.


----------



## shyboy37 (Oct 9, 2011)

Physically- eyes

Personality- trustworthyness


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

*Physical Trait*: My full lips

*Personality Trait*: My honesty


----------



## mondayeyes (Sep 26, 2011)

Physical - Legs
Personality - People find me easy to talk to and tend to value my opinion because I'm logical and honest.


----------



## el flaco (Sep 25, 2011)

physically - er. guess my eyes and general physique 
personality - very creative


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

1. My eye color. 

2. Self-motivated and loyal.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Physical: I like my body
Personality: I'm good at making food.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Physical: Average body, and my face still looks child-like.
Personality: Shy, quiet, friendly, and like football.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Physical: My stomach/waist/hip area, I guess
Personality: My compassion


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

physical: nice smile
personality: ability to stay low profile and out of trouble for most part


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Physical: I like my eyes

Personality: my creativity


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

physical - my widow's peak and cheekbones
personality - is really awesome.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Physical: Muscle tone

Personality: Extremely honest


----------



## Cat House (Oct 26, 2011)

Physical: I look 10 years younger.
Personality: High integrity


----------



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

Physically - I like my body size(nice and lean)
Personality - I feel like I have the potential to be a good listener.


----------

